# The new Thundercats...Ho!



## tecnowraith (Jan 27, 2011)

Well here the official pic of the new Thundercats!


----------



## Sutekh (Jan 28, 2011)

Panthro is doing Steroids. A Lot of Steroids.

That is all.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmmm, Cheetarah just does not have the same charm as her previous incarnation, Panthro looks like an Ogre, Liono looks a tad less camp though - which is to say a lake is a tad drier than an ocean.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 28, 2011)

agreed, cheetarah is missing some of the qualities she seemed to have (eww, I just remembered how much of a geek crush I had on her)

I liked the old Panthro, still muscle bound but muscles on top of muscles.  Tigra on the other hand looks pretty cool.


----------



## cyderak (Jan 28, 2011)

So.......you guys are saying Cheetarah just doesn't turn you on like she did when you were a hormone-ridden teenager........Sad...... just sad.  Hehehehe.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 28, 2011)

I love all the redesigns. And I was a huuuuge Thundercats fan, back when I was 12.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 28, 2011)

Lion-oh! looks like he should be on the cover of a JRPG. I'm thinking Breath of Fire, there are not enough characters in the picture to look like a Suikoden cover.

Panthro looks like CB's Jet with those mutton chops and the eye scar. i think Beau Billingslea or Ron Perlman would make good voice actor choices. Anyone else seeing hints of Hellboy in the posture?

EDIT: Found another pic;


----------



## hopeless (Jan 29, 2011)

*Thundercats question*

So have they released a trailer for this yet?

And where's the other three?

Sorry plus the other three they introduced much later on in the series in addition to Wily Kit, Kat and Snarf Snarf?

I think that might be more embarassing that I can remember that then remembering Cheetara!


----------



## Klaus (Jan 29, 2011)

The series will debut in Cartoon Network later on, and is a reboot. Yes, there will be Wilykit, Wilykat and Snarf (who won't talk). Not sure if they'll be using Bengali, Pumyra and Lynx-O just yet.

Toy-wise, the only leaks we got so far are the four main characters, the Thunder Tank, a new Thunder Lynx motorcycle and an extending Sword of Omens.


----------



## hopeless (Jan 30, 2011)

*Much obliged*



Klaus said:


> The series will debut in Cartoon Network later on, and is a reboot. Yes, there will be Wilykit, Wilykat and Snarf (who won't talk). Not sure if they'll be using Bengali, Pumyra and Lynx-O just yet.
> 
> Toy-wise, the only leaks we got so far are the four main characters, the Thunder Tank, a new Thunder Lynx motorcycle and an extending Sword of Omens.




Thanks for the update!


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 30, 2011)

A bit news and spoiler: 



Spoiler



Tigra and Lion-o are now brothers in this version.


 This will be interesting to see.


----------



## GreyLord (Jan 30, 2011)

A little bit of trivia.  Some rumor that the company that made Thundercats (also the same that made silverhawks and The Hobbit/Return of the King/Last Unicorn movies) was the first Japanese Anime company in the US.  It wasn't exactly Japanese Anime, but it did use some of the art styles of anime, perhaps in part due to the Oriental Artists they employed at the time.  If you pay attention to the artists at the end of the shows/movies you'll see that the Asian names pop up in the credits.

I note that the characters do look a little like the Anime of today, I wonder how much of that will carry over.


----------



## tecnowraith (Feb 13, 2011)

Test footage possibly!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtTZu9OlypU]YouTube - Flixist Exclusive (Flixclusive): Thundercats CG Footage[/ame]


----------



## tecnowraith (Feb 14, 2011)

This is from the CGI film the were planning a few years back, which I forgot. Movieline Presents the Never-Before-Seen Concept Art For Warner Bros.' Thundercats | Movieline


----------



## Tharian (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, looks like test footage.  Seemed decent, though, but seems like the artwork is going to change a bit for the final version.

Edit: Wow, I should really get through posts quicker.  Guess it wasn't test footage.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 21, 2011)

More character designs revealed by the new toy packages.

I like slithe's design, long digits add a nice creepiness. Shame his toy is decked out in pilot headgear / armor and they made his digits thicker so they wouldn't break.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 21, 2011)

Slithe and Mumm-Ra are actually pretty close to their original looks, which is good. Both were very well-designed (and for the longest time Slithe was my personal look for lizardmen).


----------



## tecnowraith (Feb 26, 2011)

Video taken from a TV of the first trailer: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WbdTgTjhRI]YouTube - thundercats[/ame]

I will keep an eye (pun intended) out for a better copy.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 26, 2011)

Thundarians have gladiatorial combats and are using _slave labor_?! That is some NICE Sword & Sorcery grit! 





Lower quality jpg.

Trailer shows a ton of potential.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 26, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> More character designs revealed by the new toy packages.
> 
> I like slithe's design, long digits add a nice creepiness. Shame his toy is decked out in pilot headgear / armor and they made his digits thicker so they wouldn't break.




Is it just me, or do Wily Kat and Wily Kit look like they belong in a Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles game?


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 26, 2011)

For some reason, they did make me _immediately_ think of FFIV's Palom & Porom.


----------



## tecnowraith (Mar 7, 2011)

The full extended official trailer from cartoon network: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KGj6KGeUto]YouTube - Thundercats - Coming to Cartoon Network![/ame]


----------



## Klaus (Mar 7, 2011)

tecnowraith said:


> The full extended official trailer from cartoon network: YouTube - Thundercats - Coming to Cartoon Network!



Blocked in Brazil.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 7, 2011)

tecnowraith said:


> The full extended official trailer from cartoon network:[/url]



Well, with the better sound quality, it seems the chanters are saying Lion-OH! at first. Still can't make out the rest.


----------



## mdamman (Mar 10, 2011)

*CG test*

... that CG test footage was done by Digital Domain (founded by James Cameron and Stan Winston), and it was supposed to come along with a video game using the same assets.  Too bad....


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm actually excited. I loved the old thunder cats cartoon, and I love the new character designs. Should be interesting to say the least


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 12, 2011)

Another link if it works

Cartoon Network Video | Full Online Episodes of Ben 10 and Your Favorite TV Shows!

Most don't realize that Thundercats is many times considered one of the first Japanese Anime in the US...though the company was more of a mixed animation/anime with Western and Japanese artists in on the creation.

This new series looks like it's much more into the more modern Anime art, as well as seeming to be more heavily into the D&D style of party and adventure...at least from the commercial.  Hopefully the direct link to Cartoon network works.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 12, 2011)

GreyLord said:


> Another link if it works
> 
> Cartoon Network Video | Full Online Episodes of Ben 10 and Your Favorite TV Shows!




Blocked outside the US again.


----------



## GreyLord (Mar 12, 2011)

Try this one, it's direct from a UK website instead.

New Trailer for ThunderCats Reboot : HeyUGuys – UK Movie / Film Blog


----------



## MarkB (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks - that one worked.

Looks promising.


----------



## Kaledor (Mar 12, 2011)

Have we had any information on when this is starting?
(I'm really looking forward to this one -- though my wife thinks I'm crazy, Snarf ruined the whole show for her, not even the fondness of childhood memories can displace "snarf-snarf")


----------



## tecnowraith (Mar 27, 2011)

Cartoon network sent out a press release for new shows plus Thundercats here:Cartoon Network Upfront 2011 | Nick and More!

Some unique titbits. 



Spoiler



Thundera is now a kingdom on Third Earth, not a planet anymore


----------



## cyderak (Mar 27, 2011)

I think out of all those announcments my 4 year old son is excited about the "How To Train Your Dragon" series and the green lantern animated series.  I guess the Green Lantern series is going to be CG.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 27, 2011)

cyderak said:


> I think out of all those announcments my 4 year old son is excited about the "How To Train Your Dragon" series and the green lantern animated series.  I guess the Green Lantern series is going to be CG.



Yes it is, and it'll pit the Green Lanterns against the Red Lanterns.


----------



## Glade Riven (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet. I think it's a fairly solid guess that LeSean is involved (of Boondock's fame). He's got early, early concepts in his gallery that were obviously not the direction they chose to go in. In fact, it looks like it's LeSean's style and some influence from some of Cheek's Thundercats designs.

Coincidence? Perhaps.


----------



## tecnowraith (Apr 4, 2011)

New trailer from Wondercon in YouTube form: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yevav-RcUfQ&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - ThunderCats 2011 Trailer [HD][/ame]


----------



## Klaus (Apr 4, 2011)

Notice how the old-school Cat's Lair is now the royal palace.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 5, 2011)

In some ways, I think this actually looks better than the original.

Don't get me wrong, I love the classic version and wouldn't change anything in it for a million pairs of rose colored classes, but I have to admit that there were a few things about it that were a little flimsy.  Lion-o aging from child to adult in sleep stasis, changing/forgotten powers, a planet being destroyed and reforming exactly the way it originally was, characters breathing in outer space...  The list goes on and on.  Even the voice acting (which was great) suffered from having about six voice actors doing voices for thirty characters.

This looks like there's actually been some decent world/continuity building put into it, it has good character design, it's better animation than a lot of the mass produced crap I see these days, and sounds like good voice acting.  If the trailer is to be believed, it looks like there are pretty high production values.   Count me in.

I do wonder where Snarf is, though.  And Cheetara's boobs are too big.


----------



## tecnowraith (Apr 10, 2011)

New pics found online at Thundercats Images From Wondercon 2011


----------



## tecnowraith (Jun 18, 2011)

Well there is new info on some of the main characters of the show and new character art here: Thunder Thursdays: ThunderCats are Back in a Big Way - TV Feature at IGN

Enjoy!


----------



## tecnowraith (Jun 24, 2011)

Part of the Thundercats info on IGN  and this time more they Third Earth wit new and old villains, inhabitants and landscapes. Thunder Thursdays: Explore ThunderCats' New Third Earth! - TV Preview at IGN


----------



## Felon (Jun 25, 2011)

The old Thundercats *felt* epic, but didn't deliver in the actual course of the series, which for the most part stuck to an episodic format where by the end of the episode everything returns to status quo. They were feeling too much of Return of the Jedi, I think, with the robotic teddy bears ("Burbles"?) and little troll guys ("Wollos"?). I remember that the amazons were pretty cool though. 

Now this new series seems like it really gets what Thundercats could be if skewed towards an older audience. I hope it's coming soon, and that audiences don't get tortured the way they're currently being tortured with Young Justice's slow trickle of episodes.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 5, 2011)

Leaked 9 min footage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8s9gkwZ3K4U


----------

